# want to make kolaches



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

any one have some insite on how to make sausage and cheese kolaches?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

those aren't kolaches

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klobasnek

http://www.cafemom.com/journals/rea...how_to_make_meat_filled_Kolache_aka_klobasnek


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh here we go with the whole "what is and what isn't a kolache" argument.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is technically a kolache, but it's a quick fix and very tasty. My wife uses the Pillsbury Crescent rolls, cheese, and 2 Lit'l Smokey sausages. Had some this morning!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

ok can someone tell me how to make some good *Klobasnek*


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I make homemade kolaches,here's the reciepe: 

1 pkg. yeast 
1 cup milk 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tsp salt 
1 egg,slightly beaten 
3 3/4 cups of bread flour 
I mix the above in my bread maker to make the dough.Once the dough is made I roll it out and let it rise.Once risen,I separate into kolaches and let rise again.When ready I add filing,fruit,sausage,cheese etc. Bake at 375 for 15 minutes or until brown.One can coat with butter.I usually get about a dozen with this recipe.I got the recipe from my Bohemina mother in law from El Campo.My wife says it's faster to buy a dozen at the donut shop?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> ok can someone tell me how to make some good *Klobasnek*


read the bottom of the 2nd link i posted


----------



## hairchicktx (Dec 28, 2010)

These are good! i make these too! they also make a bigger size of the lil smokies,and they are easier to wrap!!! yum!


----------



## hairchicktx (Dec 28, 2010)

Danny O said:


> Not sure if this is technically a kolache, but it's a quick fix and very tasty. My wife uses the Pillsbury Crescent rolls, cheese, and 2 Lit'l Smokey sausages. Had some this morning!


sorry new at this, i meant to reply to this,,,


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Danny O said:


> Not sure if this is technically a kolache, but it's a quick fix and very tasty. My wife uses the Pillsbury Crescent rolls, cheese, and 2 Lit'l Smokey sausages. Had some this morning!


That is some GOOD,eats!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I like those Kolaches with boudain in them.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Please don't be offended when we say, "These are not kolaches!" My Czech grandma would give you an earful.....but it's not a kolache.


----------

